
Recover Deleted Files Using the Free Open Source Tool PhotoRec - istotex
https://ubuverse.com/recover-deleted-files-using-the-free-open-source-tool-photorec/
======
jaclaz
It's hard to find in the article anything more than what already is on
Photorec homesite since a number of years, the "Photorec step by step" page:

[http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step](http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step)

is actually more comprehensive.

~~~
istotex
Yeah, you're right. Their guide even has screenshots for each step, which I
hadn't noticed before. Anyway, the purpose of the article was to increase
awareness of those amazing tools. I find it surprising that many people are
not aware they can recover their data without paying for a commercial
application.

~~~
jaclaz
Well, then Photorec (which is in itself an excellent tool) is not the _only_
one, personally I am particularly fond of a lesser known tool, DMDE, JFYI:

[http://dmde.com/](http://dmde.com/)

which is provided - besides the licensed/commercial version - also in a free
version with only minor limitations (and it exists for DOS, Linux and
Windows).

Maybe the object of a next article?

~~~
istotex
TestDisk/Photorec is not just free, it is open source as well, and is
available in most Linux distributions' repos. It may not be right for
everyone, but it is my tool of choice.

~~~
jaclaz
Sure, but then the point is not about the "many people are not aware they can
recover their data without paying for a commercial application".

Rest assured, and specifically I have used (besides Testdisk) both Photorec
and DMDE extensively, that no tool is "perfect" and each tool may have some
particular function that works where another tool doesn't, so when the game is
"data recovery" the first rule is "throw (at the device) _anything_ you can",
beginning with one's tool of choice obviously, but without setting aside any
other one.

------
webtechgal
Yes, have used both - TestDisk and PhotoRec (CentOS) extensively and both work
like a charm.

